
Planet-sized 'waves' spotted in the Sun's atmosphere - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/planet-sized-waves-spotted-in-the-sun-s-atmosphere-1.21704
======
sqeaky
That is pretty cool.

Are we just now learning about these because the sun is hard to observe? I
understand its distance and brightness are both impediments.

~~~
sp332
I don't know why it took so long to look at the data collected "from June 2010
to May 2013". Maybe brightpoints are just not that interesting compared to
other features, and it took a while for someone to take an interest?

~~~
sqeaky
Sometimes astronomical data sits around for years before academics and
amateurs get the time to use their preferred techniques on it. Each pass over
the data has another chance of finding something and sometimes people learn
new things from 40 year old data.

Somehow I guess I thought waves the size of a planet on our home star would be
faster finds than more distant things.

